# Anyone a Sump Builder or know one?



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Looking to have a sump done but the person I would usually go to isn't doing any work for quite a while. Am looking for someone who can build them and do a good job. If anyone knows someone, or better yet IS someone who can do that, please let me know!


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

What sort of sump? aquarium, rubbermaid?  

I imagine you could likely do it yourself too, without much of a problem.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Unless you're looking for an acrylic sump, I'd just make one with an old large glass tank - really easy.

If you're looking for an acrylic job, check what it might cost you to have it build by some of the scrylic storehouses in the city - a box with baffles shouldn't cost you too much to have them make it for you.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

I was going to do one in a glass tank yeah. So you say it would be really easy? Hmm.. I suppose I could look up a few guides for construction then unless you guys can recommend any? I was hoping to have someone else do the dirty work due to the fact that pond season is starting, I'll be real busy and I need the sump asap but if it can be done quickly enough saving money is a bonus!


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Cory said:


> I was going to do one in a glass tank yeah. So you say it would be really easy? Hmm.. I suppose I could look up a few guides for construction then unless you guys can recommend any? I was hoping to have someone else do the dirty work due to the fact that pond season is starting, I'll be real busy and I need the sump asap but if it can be done quickly enough saving money is a bonus!


I picked up the materials to make one. I've made one in the past that works beautifully. When I am not actually changing water or cutting stone or at an auction I'll see if I can do a photo DIY for you Cory.


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

Have a looksee at Youtube - there are some pretty detailed video diaries on there from people that have made them...


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

YMPM...wish I met him before my troubles


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Cory said:


> I was going to do one in a glass tank yeah. So you say it would be really easy? Hmm.. I suppose I could look up a few guides for construction then unless you guys can recommend any? I was hoping to have someone else do the dirty work due to the fact that pond season is starting, I'll be real busy and I need the sump asap but if it can be done quickly enough saving money is a bonus!


Really easy to do Cory, just need to get some glass cut then set it up in the same manner as like a canister filter (unless you want a wet/dry).

Here is a diagram (that I made with my excellent drawing skills:

|---|-------------|----| 
|-1-|-2-|---3-----|-4-|
|---|---|---------|----|
|______|____________|

1: is your input (where water comes into the sump)
2: mechanical filtration (foam pads or whatever you decide to use)
3: biological filtration (bioballs, eheim things, fluval, make your own!)
4: your output

The added glass is staggered so that the water has to flow all the way through each section before going into the next. Basically just 3 cuts of glass, silicone it in place (with fishie friendly silicone of course), fill it in with what you decide to use, add pumps, and voila.

You could also add in another section that does natural filtration, full of duckweed and wisteria and other weed plants.

Hope this helps, PM me if you want more info!


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Thanks for all the help/advice guys ! Kat, I would love to see how you've done it if/when you have time. It's going to go on a 220 that has two drilled overflows with the piping already in place. I don't know why, but I just assumed a sump would require some kind of special skills or double jointedness or some madness to make  .


----------



## CICHthis (Oct 10, 2008)

Heres a pic of mine, hope it helps inspire your sump idea.










I will be redoing it tho. Where the water will flow in on the left side and overflow onto a drip plate over the wet / dry media. And will be filtering 2 x 40 G breeder tanks. Which I haven't started yet. This wet / dry is being pumped by a Mag 12 pump.


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

CICHthis not to step on your toes or anything but I edited your photo to show some important points....sometimes even a picture is hard to understand for some.










I'm currently drawing up a design for my own system but I like what you've done here.


----------



## CICHthis (Oct 10, 2008)

xr8dride said:


> CICHthis not to step on your toes or anything but I edited your photo to show some important points....sometimes even a picture is hard to understand for some.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those points you pointed out are exactly what you say they are. The picture, I do admit is on an angle and it doesn't show that they are on equal heights. BTW, it actually is 1" off the bottom and the heights are literally the same, LOL.


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

No No No, I wasn't saying you had done it wrong, just pointing it out so that if he does build his own he will know.


----------



## CICHthis (Oct 10, 2008)

I never took it as that, I was agreeing with you, LOL. I can take criticism, how else will I get better at this DIY thing. Thanks again for clarifying the picture tho.

Although I am rebuilding this wet / dry. Then again, I have another 30 G that I can use.


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

haha, no problem. I did think you had took it the wrong way I'll stop cluttering this thread now.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

*This is NOT my ad * But I am planning on ordering a fry saver from him. He also lists in this thread that he does build sumps.

And he's a heck of a nice guy.

http://www.canadapleco.com/showthread.php?t=889&highlight=saver


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

ooo. neat. great price for a fry saver too.

xr, those two baffles don't necessarily need to be the same height. It all depends if you want more volume in the first partition to remain or not. For example, in my drain section (1st section) my in sump skimmer needs a depth of about 10" of water. In my return section (3rd section), I chose to have only about 7" of water, and in the middle partition about 8". The baffle heights all depend on your application.

The shorter you make the last baffle before the return section, the less reserve volume you have in your sump.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

use some of the glass you got from me and build it yourself.


----------



## CICHthis (Oct 10, 2008)

Rice, how do you think I made that wet / dry I posted. I still have some glass left. LOL


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

CICHthis said:


> Rice, how do you think I made that wet / dry I posted. I still have some glass left. LOL


cool. Glad it found a good use. I'd be tempted to make one too.


----------



## CICHthis (Oct 10, 2008)

Riceburner said:


> cool. Glad it found a good use. I'd be tempted to make one too.


I've made 2 wet / drys with the glass I got. And I have enough to make another one. I just made sure to measure all the pieces I need so I don't waste it. Thanks again.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Thanks again for all of the help/advice and info guys! 

As for the glass I got from ya RB, I used one piece for a lid for a 65 gal and the other two pieces ended up as lids for my 120 gal when my mother broke the original glass lid lol. 

As to whether or not I build my own, right now it depends on how much free time I have.


----------

